# Datenbank gestartet?



## drueber (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich verwende Eclipse RCP mit einer Datenbank im Hintergrund. Für den Zugriff verwendet ich Hibernate. 

Ich stehe jetzt vor dem Problem, dass ich beim Starten des Programms abfragen möchte, ob die Datenbank gestartet wurde...

Wie mache ich das jetzt am Besten? Wo die Exceptions genau auftreten weiß ich nicht....


----------



## drueber (1. Mai 2010)

Eine andere Frage: Weiß jemand wie man beim Starten einer Eclipse RCP Applikation angibt, dass ein SQL-File mit INSERTs geladen werden soll?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mai 2010)

Was hat all das denn überhaupt im Speziellen mit RCP zu tun? Es ist doch dein eigener Code der sich um die Datenbank kümmert. Hast du einfach eine generelle Frage zu Datenbanken, oder was ist dein RCP spezifisches Problem?


----------



## drueber (1. Mai 2010)

OK, das mit dem Datenbank-Handler hat wirklich wenig mit Eclipse RCP zu tun. Ich wusste nur nicht wie ich das am besten mache, weil es ja nicht so einen richtigen DbHandler wie in anderen Java-Programmen gibt.

Zu dem laden eines SQL-Files bevor die Applikation statet:

Naja es gibt ja diese persistence.xml mit der ich DDL-Kommandos erzeugen kann. Deshalb habe ich mich jetzt gefragt ob ich in der persistence.xml auch eine SQL-Datei angeben kann, die ausgeführt wird....oder muss ich die SQL-Datei dann im Java-Programm auslesen und ausführen?

Danke.


----------

